# MF 165 Cab



## trevorroberts (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello I have just purchased and am waiting delivery of a MF 165. It has no cab but does have a rather unusual steel frame around it (see Pic) . Am I able to install parts to this frame to make a cab or is it just a kind of roll cage? any help would be most appreciated. thank you Trevor


----------

